# Safe soil brand?



## Justoneackie (Jul 27, 2015)

Am going to be creating a bioactive enclosure for my ackie monitor and was wondering hat brands of soil you guys had used for such a thing? The garden centre that my shop is in carries J.Arthur Bowers organic top soil. Says nothing about added fertilisers or pesticides, just natural organic compounds.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

When I kept monitors I used to just use B&Q sterilised top soil mixed 50/50 with B&Q play sand. Never had a problem, but the one you mention sounds ok, just depends what they mean by "natural organic compounds"?
In all my bio active set ups, I now just use soil & leaf litter I get from the local woods. Keep chameleons & dart frogs on it & never had any problems up to now, so don't see why it wont work for other lizards. Just be a bit careful where you collect it from, obviously away from any roads, farmers fields & popular dog walking areas.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I think that the organic compounds in bowers is poo basically -


----------

